# Embarrassingly stupid question about latex paint



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I know this is a stupid question before I even ask it, but if latex paint is water soluble, why doesn't the rain eventually just run it off? I was just finishing my 3rd coat on my storm shutters that I know get heavy water flowing over them during rain, and couldn't help but wonder why a water soluble paint wouldn't run/streak...


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

the exposure to the Ari causes a chemical reaction, causing the paint to "harden" thus no longer bieng water soluble.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Very good to know!!! Although, it still seems that water is enough to streak my latex interior paint if I'm trying to clean blemishes on the wall, but I imagine that's because of pressure + water, not just water then?


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Latex is...rubber. After the solvents have dried you are left with a *tinted* rubber; which is, of course, very water proof.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hamilton said:


> Latex is...rubber. After the solvents have dried you are left with a *tinted* rubber; which is, of course, very water proof.


wait, I thought 'latex' paint wasn't really latex rubber..... (splitting hairs I know, but isn't latex used in a different manner with latex paint?)


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

Try letting it dry all over your hair/hands/clothes and then see how water soluble it is ....


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> ...but isn't latex used in a different manner with latex paint?)


Wikipedia is listing 160 references of latex.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=latex+paint

I think natural latex is rubber and synthetic latex is used in paint...so in splitting hairs you could be right.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hamilton said:


> Wikipedia is listing 160 references of latex.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=latex+paint
> 
> I think natural latex is rubber and synthetic latex is used in paint...so in splitting hairs you could be right.


hehe one of those 160 was 'strap on dildo' lol :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

